# Inter 786



## Clanga (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi, I have an International 786 series B which i think may have a clutch on the way out.
Tractor is fine when cold but once used for awhile it begins have trouble moving, it basicly stops but the engine still runs fine. Motor wants to go but little or nothing is transmitted to the ground. Like i said im suspect of the clutch but is there anything else it might be?
On another note where is the hydraulic pump located on this machine?
Thanks in advance,
Clanga


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Could be the clutch, been a while since I've been around an '86 series, but at a guess from the symptoms described it's more likely the torque amplifier.

Sorry can't recall the exact location of the Hyd pump.

Here's alink to the parts catalogue which may asssit:- 

https://webparts.pvassociates.net/cnh/webparts/main.php


----------



## Clanga (Oct 8, 2012)

Gday MBTRAC, Thanks for the reply, I didnt think of the TA but i rekon your right. It does fit the symptoms better.
I will split her in half and check it out, might as well throw a new clutch in while im there unless the old one looks really good.
Thanks again for the advice.
cheers,
Clanga


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

If I recall correctly the way the 786's are set up you should be able to tell if it's the TA :- 

- I believe it should run fine in Direct Drive
- your symptoms should only occur with the TA engaged 

It'd be great if you could post a few photo's, before & during strip down.


----------



## Clanga (Oct 8, 2012)

I will be into it in the next week or two so will take some pics as i go and put them up.
See what awaits me when i split her.
cheers,
Clanga


----------

